# Are Galvin Green really the be all and end all of waterproofs?



## Agent Pies (Jun 21, 2015)

I got caught in terrible rain yesterday. Made me really miserable playing in it. I got my 14 month old Â£120 Callaway waterproofs out, and the zip broke on the trousers. Also considering I only had a t shirt on underneath I was soaking wet with sweat after about 4 holes.

So, having a look last night and today Galvin Green seems to be touted as the best. I don't mind paying for good quality that will last, however, the trouser and jacket combos I'm seeing are close to Â£450 in some cases 

Are they really that good to justify such a price tag?

That sort of money is a 4 day golf break in Portugal which I'm currently dreaming of!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 21, 2015)

Had mine 2 years, would possibly say they are the best bit of golf equipment I own, never failed when used, have had Nike/Adidas in the past but the Galvin Green's are another level


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Had mine 2 years, would possibly say they are the best bit of golf equipment I own, never failed when used, have had Nike/Adidas in the past but the Galvin Green's are another level
		
Click to expand...

You fiend! 


These sort of comments are not going to help my bank balance.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 21, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			I got caught in terrible rain yesterday. Made me really miserable playing in it. I got my 14 month old Â£120 Callaway waterproofs out, and the zip broke on the trousers. Also considering I only had a t shirt on underneath I was soaking wet with sweat after about 4 holes.

So, having a look last night and today Galvin Green seems to be touted as the best. I don't mind paying for good quality that will last, however, the trouser and jacket combos I'm seeing are close to Â£450 in some cases 

Are they really that good to justify such a price tag?

That sort of money is a 4 day golf break in Portugal which I'm currently dreaming of!
		
Click to expand...

Depends how much you envisage playing in the rain and the value you put on being as dry as is possible to be in the circumstances if you do.  Whilst bearing in mind that in some conditions you are going to get wet no matter what you wear. You probably can get last years models for cheaper as I doubt much changes from one years range to the next in terms of waterproofness.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2015)

A regular discussion point....

I think it depends on how much use you're going to get from them.
How often do you play in rain like that?
Most waterproofs will deal ordinary rain and will be considerably cheaper.
GG are, arguably, the best but Â£400+ for a few uses a year might not score highly on the value stakes.


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 21, 2015)

Can you use the GG stuff in the winter as well to keep you warm? I mean if that's the case, playing twice a week in the winter wearing them will soften the blow somewhat of the Â£450 price tag...


----------



## ger147 (Jun 21, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			I got caught in terrible rain yesterday. Made me really miserable playing in it. I got my 14 month old Â£120 Callaway waterproofs out, and the zip broke on the trousers. Also considering I only had a t shirt on underneath I was soaking wet with sweat after about 4 holes.

So, having a look last night and today Galvin Green seems to be touted as the best. I don't mind paying for good quality that will last, however, the trouser and jacket combos I'm seeing are close to Â£450 in some cases 

Are they really that good to justify such a price tag?

That sort of money is a 4 day golf break in Portugal which I'm currently dreaming of!
		
Click to expand...

In a word, yes.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 21, 2015)

I wouldn't buy anything else. Brilliant but not cheap.


----------



## Mugs (Jun 21, 2015)

No,

Many just as good goretex gear at half the price, my Sunderland jacket is just as good as my GG, my old benross trousers have never failed either

Get goretex and its all the same except cut and style, equally as waterproof and breathable


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 21, 2015)

I use my GG Trousers all winter with some Under Armour bottoms and they are a great combination. Doesn't matter what the weather, they are perfect. I have had them and a short sleeve Paclite top and a long sleeve top for four years. The trousers are now looking a bit worn but still waterproof. I was thinking of passing them on to my younger son, who can't afford any waterproofs at all but played yesterday using mine and getting a new pair for this winter. They are worth more than other makes but the question is how often do you use them - for me,they are worth it.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 21, 2015)

proquip are good enough for the European Ryder Cup team,


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2015)

I had the view that my Sunderland top and Benross trousers were as good as Galvin Green because they've never been penetrated when playing in bad weather, but, my Sunderland jacket isn't a very good cut and I feel myself brushing against my jacket in the swing and this puts me off, also my Benross trousers are waterproof but again the cut means they are a little bulky and drag on the ground and get caught occasionally at the back of trousers against my shoes, however, since winning a Galvin Green outfit only a couple of weeks ago, I am now convinced that Galvin Green will have all my future purchases, I've worn their trousers on holiday during the day when walking Max on the beach early doors in high winds, I wore my Wind Stopper also on holiday most days and I've never felt so comfortable and warm and I was never over concious that I was wearing golf gear during the normal day.

I have already ordered some GG shorts through my pro and I will be buying a waterproof jacket very soon, the limited amount of layers you need to wear due to the quality of material and cut is more than worth its value, IMHO.


----------



## Fish (Jun 21, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			proquip are good enough for the European Ryder Cup team,
		
Click to expand...

Which would have all been specially made for them individually, hardly an "off the shelf" comparison is it?


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 21, 2015)

Mugs said:



			No,

Many just as good goretex gear at half the price, my Sunderland jacket is just as good as my GG, my old benross trousers have never failed either

Get goretex and its all the same except cut and style, equally as waterproof and breathable
		
Click to expand...

Sunderland don't use Gore-Tex according to their site?

https://www.glenmuir.com/sunderland/online-store/mens/index.html

I do like the look of their jackets though.


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 21, 2015)

I wear the Alf trousers nearly all the time in the winter loverly and toasty, and when really cold and miserable the jacket too, which is too warm in some cases.

I also have a windstopper and it is ace so I am thinking of adding a body warmer for those early morning starts.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes, they are the best. If you can afford them then get yourself a set  :thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Which would have all been specially made for them individually, hardly an "off the shelf" comparison is it?
		
Click to expand...

 The US Ryder Cup team used them off the shelf in Wales. There own non ProQuip suits leaked a bit.

I have had my similar ProQuips for five years, and they have never leaked. Â£125 for the full suit from Clubhouse Golf.:thup:

GG rustle too much for me.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jun 21, 2015)

They are excellent and mine have never let me down.

For a cheaper alternative I can recommend adidas GoreTex range, just as good as GG and can be found at least half the price.

Try Golfbase, Function 18, Clubhouse and you can get a adidas GoreTex jacket and trousers for the price of a GG jacket


----------



## farfaeforfar (Jun 21, 2015)

Getting back into golf but my Galvin Green waterproof trousers have lasted me well. I've used them this past winter and spring for practice sessions to keep me warm and without fail.

I have a Sunderland waterproof jacket and its coped with any rain but it doesn't feel as good a quality as my GG insula pullover or goretex wind stopper.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 21, 2015)

Re trousers cannot comment. Re Jacket, expensive and worth every penny. The bit about only wear it a couple of times a year. Nope not one bit. It goes on my weekend breaks/ holidays with me. They are light and Missis Tash says it is the easiest thing to wash.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 21, 2015)

Any Gore Tex garment should perform very similarly between brands in terms of moisture management.  Just bear in mind there are 3 different types of Gore Tex fabric technology and some brands don't use the best where others do. Look for the Performance or Pro shell types rather than the basic (but still efective) Active types. 

For me, the thing Galvin Green does best is fit and style. The quality of stitching, seams, cuffs and zips are noticeably better than others and they make a big difference to overall quality and comfort.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2015)

Proquip are as good, certainly more affordable. I'd throw in FJ's waterproof too. GG are good and you get what you pay for but I don't think they are the best out there


----------



## Mugs (Jun 21, 2015)

That's true I don't think the Sunderland gear is goretex but still quality gear for the prices 

However like I said any goretex stuff should all be pretty much of a similar standard and much cheaper than GG although the cut style may not be as good


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 21, 2015)

Yes GG are expensive but well worth the outlay IMO. Look out for last years colours at reduced prices you can find some good savings.


----------



## Karl102 (Jun 21, 2015)

I bought mine after raising a few quid on eBay. Most retailers accept PayPal. Other than that some genuine GG bargains to be had on eBay... Just have to check feedback....


----------



## Evesdad (Jun 21, 2015)

I have the jacket and trousers. Wouldn't wear anything else now. I've had pro quip that after a couple of seasons were useless. GG have a lifetime guarantee, so an initial large outlay but that should be it. I wear the jacket away from the course a lot in poor weather. As soon as the weather changes for the worse in winter the trousers are on for the rest of the season. 

You do have to look after them though. They need washing and tumble drying to remain waterproof. I hadn't washed mine for ages and played in last weeks bad weather and had wet shoulders for the first time ever. A quick wash and dry and this weekend in the rain again was bone dry.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 21, 2015)

I bought the GG August trousers, Â£190 and the gore-tex is as advertised. Perfect results so far.  The cut and fit were miles ahead of my previous troos which very adidas from years ago.

Since then I am convinced gore-tex is the real deal, no hype, and have subsequently bought a half zip adidas gore-tex top to replace my Ping jacket.  Went for Adidas due to the price tag. golf-online.co.uk gor Â£55ish. Couldn't really stretch to Â£250 for the GG jacket I wanted.

Get gore-tex.  It works.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jun 21, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			You do have to look after them though. They need washing and tumble drying to remain waterproof. I hadn't washed mine for ages and played in last weeks bad weather and had wet shoulders for the first time ever. A quick wash and dry and this weekend in the rain again was bone dry.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.
The GG gear comes with very clear care instructions on the garment.  follow them and your LIFETIME guarantee is there.


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 21, 2015)

Evesdad said:



			You do have to look after them though. They need washing and tumble drying to remain waterproof. I hadn't washed mine for ages and played in last weeks bad weather and had wet shoulders for the first time ever. A quick wash and dry and this weekend in the rain again was bone dry.
		
Click to expand...

Just out of curiosity, why does washing and tumble drying them make them waterproof again? Some sort of Gore-Tex witchcraft?


----------



## Region3 (Jun 21, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			Sunderland don't use Gore-Tex according to their site?

https://www.glenmuir.com/sunderland/online-store/mens/index.html

I do like the look of their jackets though.
		
Click to expand...

Not Goretex but more comfortable imo, and never let a drop through including the infamous Woodhall Spa meet a few years ago.

Recently bought another one and was a bit big on me so check their size guide before buying would be my advice.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			Just out of curiosity, why does washing and tumble drying them make them waterproof again? Some sort of Gore-Tex witchcraft?
		
Click to expand...

It re-activates the DWR on the jacket/trousers.  The waterproofness and breathabilty should remain through the lifetime of the item


----------



## Beel77 (Jun 21, 2015)

I wear Under Armour waterproofs. Won't get anything else in the future they are spot on.


----------



## Face breaker (Jun 21, 2015)

Berghaus are probably the best on the market, I'm a Greenkeeper by trade and haven't found anything to match them yet !...

If it helps I'll find out the exact type we're using at the moment and post it here tomorrow !...:thup:


----------



## chellie (Jun 21, 2015)

Face breaker said:



			Berghaus are probably the best on the market, I'm a Greenkeeper by trade and haven't found anything to match them yet !...

If it helps I'll find out the exact type we're using at the moment and post it here tomorrow !...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have the Berghaus Paclite gortex jacket and trousers. Found them really cheap online and they've not let me down even when it's been like a monsoon on the course.


----------



## winty57 (Jun 21, 2015)

Try Zero Restriction gore tex rain gear its more common in the states but have the paclite trousers which are totally waterproof and breathable, similar retail price to GG but can find deals on ebay or Gamola


----------



## Franco (Jun 22, 2015)

I posed a similar question on the Forum last year.  On the strength of the answers, I have the GG Alf jacket and trousers (and the hat) and I have remained dry no matter how much rain and wind.  I just hope that they last a long time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2015)

GG jacket and Proquip trousers for me. Have been in some horror storms and neither have let me down. Both have been owned for about 7-8 years now. I can't justify over Â£100 for trousers so I would go Proquip again for trousers. What pro's use is a slightly iffy argument for me as they will get new sets every year, maybe two per year. Not really testing longevity there. It us amatuers that test that out. 

GG jackets are very smart and I will wear mine in mild weather if it is likely to rain for normal, non golf use. You can't necessarily do that with other jackets. Mine is perhaps a little tight on my swing so for one try for fit and two I wear a lovely comfy windproof top for cold and windy, GG for rain. They may, of course, have improved the material and movement within a GG jacket since I bought mine. High quality gear.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2015)

TBH ive had a Proquip, sunderland and Sunice suite all let in if it rained hard enough, non were goretex though.

Ive had GG stuff since and non of that ever has. my last jacket was paclite, which was fine in the summer (hadn't worn it the last two summers) but that provided no warmth during the winter. so this year got a new jacket with the lining and unfortunately that has had to be worn on a reg basis for the last 3 months.

its not cheap GG stuff, but it prob is the best.


----------



## drew83 (Jun 22, 2015)

These guys must have heard you typing this thread......

https://www.fore24.co.uk/

Have a look...


----------



## matt71 (Jun 22, 2015)

Scottsdale golf got on offer with 30% on all clothing use discount code "sale30" and this includes Galvin green. offer ends tomoz.

oh I don't have out to do with them but have just ordered some pants for the other half


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 22, 2015)

matt71 said:



			Scottsdale golf got on offer with 30% on all clothing use discount code "sale30" and this includes Galvin green. offer ends tomoz.

oh I don't have out to do with them but have just ordered some pants for the other half 

Click to expand...

Why thank you!

But sadly GG not in the sale 

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/filter.php?parentid=1017&category[]=1644&brand[]=Galvin+Green


----------



## matt71 (Jun 22, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			Why thank you!

But sadly GG not in the sale 

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/filter.php?parentid=1017&category[]=1644&brand[]=Galvin+Green
		
Click to expand...


Bummer sorry did did not think some of the waterproofs would be exempt


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 22, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			Why thank you!

But sadly GG not in the sale 

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/filter.php?parentid=1017&category[]=1644&brand[]=Galvin+Green
		
Click to expand...

I had the scottsdale email and it did say 30% off all clothing.


----------



## Fish (Jun 23, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			I had the scottsdale email and it did say 30% off all clothing.
		
Click to expand...

When you go through the order process, it accepts the sales code with this to side 

_"Discount code SALE30 was applied to this order for a discount of 30% on eligible products"._

Unfortunately it doesn't inform you if the order has actually taken the sales code and discount off until its takes your money as you don't get any breakdown, just a total throughout with the above line!

I've sent them an email cancelling my order as I didn't think it was very transparent, it should have refused the sales code, not accepted it and then not take it when its too late as the item is not eligible!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2015)

Hope you get sorted they have always been very good to deal with before.


----------



## matt71 (Jun 23, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			Hope you get sorted they have always been very good to deal with before.
		
Click to expand...

I agree very good company but I tend to buy form the shop in sale rather than online, Many a time have purchased things on the way to the game


----------



## Stuey01 (Jun 23, 2015)

Personally I would get the pro quip and go to Portugal.  I'd rather have the memories of a nice trip to Portugal than of the time in the torrential rain that I stayed slightly drier than I otherwise would have.
If money no object then crack on with the GG.


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 23, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			Personally I would get the pro quip and go to Portugal.  I'd rather have the memories of a nice trip to Portugal than of the time in the torrential rain that I stayed slightly drier than I otherwise would have.
If money no object then crack on with the GG.
		
Click to expand...


The rub there is unfortunately I have no one to go to Portugal to play golf with!


----------



## Agent Pies (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone know roughly when GG start selling off last years stock ready for the new incoming year?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 23, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			Does anyone know roughly when GG start selling off last years stock ready for the new incoming year?
		
Click to expand...

They dont allow a mass clear out and you will find most sale prices are the same! 

Have a look at some of clearance stockists to get an idea of reductions. (Golf support discountgolfstore)


----------



## Fish (Jun 25, 2015)

Received a telephone call the same morning, the guy agreed with some of the points and observations I raised in part only and said he would speak to his manager and come back to me, I heard nothing else but have a refund in my account this morning.


----------



## Laka (Jun 25, 2015)

prices in sweden for galvin green rainclothes
akron anorak 144 pound, aron jacket 218 pound, trousers paclite august 181pound

so if i want want GG, which country should by them in.  by the way, recived an offer from a swedish retailer for 20 % discount on all there golf clothing, so an aron jacket should be around 176 pound,,,is that a good price?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 25, 2015)

Laka said:



			prices in sweden for galvin green rainclothes
akron anorak 144 pound, aron jacket 218 pound, trousers paclite august 181pound

so if i want want GG, which country should by them in.  by the way, recived an offer from a swedish retailer for 20 % discount on all there golf clothing, so an aron jacket should be around 176 pound,,,is that a good price?
		
Click to expand...


Yes a quick shop around has the Aron @ Â£240 uk price.


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2015)

Hmm, just checked my balance and I have a partial refund, it would seem they have applied a discount for me and are sending my item, I've had no direct contact to confirm this but its the only conclusion due to receiving a partial refund, if that's the case, fair play to them :thup:


----------



## Piece (Jun 26, 2015)

Have used GG stuff and it is <Ronseal>. The garments do need to 'reactivated' occasionally, through rewashed with NikWax or similar products. NO softener though in the wash!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 26, 2015)

Some interesting comments on here which raise a couple of questions.......

All those people that say other brands are as good/better, have you actually owned GG stuff to compare against?

And those people that have GG and also another brand that they say are as good....if the other brand IS as good, why did you buy GG stuff as well?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jun 26, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Some interesting comments on here which raise a couple of questions.......

All those people that say other brands are as good/better, have you actually owned GG stuff to compare against?

And those people that have GG and also another brand that they say are as good....if the other brand IS as good, why did you buy GG stuff as well?
		
Click to expand...

Bought my GG Gore Tex stuff years ago due to the fact it was Gore Tex and fitted well.

Prior to that I had (still have) a Sunderland Gore Tex jacket and the GG was miles ahead in terms of fit.

A couple of years ago I did buy a Callaway jacket and trousers in the Sports Direct sale, reduced from around Â£290 for both to around Â£90.  Claimed the same 20,000/20,000 rating as Gore Tex but just did not perform as well as Gore Tex.

Since then adidas added a Gore Tex range to their collection and the fit and performance are as good as my GG but at nearly half the price.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2015)

D4S - I think people mix with other makes as GG is so expensive. I know that is why I have Proquip trousers instead of GG ones. I could justify saving and buying one of their jackets but I was not willing to do the same for the trousers. If my jacket was stolen or was damaged then realistically I could not afford to replace it at the moment so I would buy a Proquip one in the knowledge that it would be work for a period, hopefully a long one, but that it was not likely to have the longevity of a GG.


----------



## alexbrownmp (Jun 27, 2015)

Agent Pies said:



			I got caught in terrible rain yesterday. Made me really miserable playing in it. I got my 14 month old Â£120 Callaway waterproofs out, and the zip broke on the trousers. Also considering I only had a t shirt on underneath I was soaking wet with sweat after about 4 holes.

So, having a look last night and today Galvin Green seems to be touted as the best. I don't mind paying for good quality that will last, however, the trouser and jacket combos I'm seeing are close to Â£450 in some cases 

*Are they really that good to justify such a price tag?
*
That sort of money is a 4 day golf break in Portugal which I'm currently dreaming of!
		
Click to expand...

in a word No!

I have the top of the range jacket and trousers, trousers fit better than others, jaclket looks good but I've had Sunderland jackets that instantly made you feel warm when you put it on on a cold windy day, the GG doesnt do that plus the mandarin style collar is like a funnel in a downpour to channel as much water as possible down your back and front. I look good though.

It's Goretex and GG dont have the monopoly on Goretex, Sunderland Proquip suits are just as good but dont have the lifetime gaurantee, thats all.


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Some interesting comments on here which raise a couple of questions.......

All those people that say other brands are as good/better, have you actually owned GG stuff to compare against?

And those people that have GG and also another brand that they say are as good....if the other brand IS as good, why did you buy GG stuff as well?
		
Click to expand...

 Never had a GG suit, but all I can say is I got a ProQuip one for about a third of the price, and it has never leaked in five years. I judge waterproof suits on how waterproof they are, how comfortable, no rustling, and value for money. Style wise they all look the same to me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Never had a GG suit, but all I can say is I got a ProQuip one for about a third of the price, and it has never leaked in five years. I judge waterproof suits on how waterproof they are, how comfortable, no rustling, and value for money. Style wise they all look the same to me.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree. I've always bought my suits from these guys. Not always the current model but some fantastic deals on Proquip

http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Waterproofs.html#usestorage


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 11, 2015)

The galvin green sales have started snainton with best prices from today's emails up to 40% off selected items and sizes


----------



## Fish (Aug 7, 2015)

Here is my review after being chosen to be a Galvin Green Test Pilot for their multi layer concept 

http://bit.ly/1MfIdi8


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Good review Fish


----------



## shagster (Aug 8, 2015)

brought GG trousers last year, wore most of winter with just boxers or leggings underneath and brilliant.
just brought hat with large brim and neck cover, great, no more wet neck or hoods.
GG is expensive but very good

shagster


----------

